# Yahoo- Family Matters (The Morning News)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Talk On Change Slated April 27 BELLA VISTA â€" "Fear of Change," a lecture by Gilbert E. Fleer, will be presented at 7 p.m. April 27 at the Bella Vista Lutheran Church, 1990 Forest Hills Boulevard.View the full article


----------

